

Canadian startup VarageSale raises $34M from Silicon Valley investors - cdrux
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/small-business/sb-money/business-funding/varagesale-app-raises-34-million-from-silicon-valley-investors/article23772596/

======
slvv
It's really interesting that the marketing is so moms-heavy; that doesn't come
through very clearly in the Globe article. The article does mention
neighbourhoods and moms briefly, but VarageSale's landing page is way more
obvious... the co-founder as "Chief Mom", for example.

